# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Lotët e dhimbjes treten mes kujtimesh

## brunilda_it

LOTET  E  DHIMBJES  TRETEN  MES  KUJTIMESH           (Otranto-1997)
(motres sime ALBANA qe humbi jeten ne moshen 23-vjecare )


  ***         ***            ***
Kthej koken nga shkallet,
Dhe ato me kthehen ne det,
Ne det te madh lotesh....,
Ku s'gjendet nje e vertete !
"TI" ike mes tij , shtrive krahet mbi te,
Ikja m'u duk si nje kthim pa ze .
....dhe dot si mposhte "ti" ato dallge rrembyese,
Qe epshem te fundosen ne boten e 
Pajetshme .
Dhe s'pate fuqi te therrisje as babe, as nene,
Sepse askush s'tu gjend prane ne te 
Shkretin Vend !
Nuk thirre dot, as nuk u corre ,
Ne mes tij,jeten e hodhe !
Dhe ngelet e fundit per ne te dyja,
Casti , kur ti me buzeqeshjen tende,
Me vete more dhe endrrat e tua !
....dhe shiu ka nisur e s'ka pushuar,
Te qan "ty", atje ne detin e mallkuar,
Te qan, te qan, por perseri shpirti s'harron...,
Shiu me lotin nuk jane njelloj !
Jane lote zemre , lote per nje dashuri,
Qe endrren per njeriun e theu ne thellesi!
Kthej koken nga shkallet, kujtoj se po me vjen "TI",
Pres e pres te dera e zhytur nder lote e zi !

    ***         ***            ***
Bie shiu mbi trupin tend te brishte,
Aty ku deti eshte kthyer ne nje bishe .
Je futur mes tij ,"ti" e te tjera qenie te pafajeshme,
Te shkonit drejt endrres shprese madhe !
Ne fund te detit trupi yt MOTER ,ngeli shenjtor,
Dy syte bojqielli, balli si kurore !
Qeshja jote me ngeli ne kujtese,
Duart e tua te arta, mendja plot finese.
Shpirti yt i bardhe u derdh mbi tjetren "Jete"
U ndeshe me dallgen, te rrembeu shpirtbardhesine 
U ndave nga jeta, te mori Rinine!
Me duart e tua more nje vendim, 
Se malli te digjte, e fjala e tjetrit te dhimbte!
Te vriste nje fjale, te mbushte syte me lote,
Per ata shpirti yt u be cope-cope!
Punoje me dite ne "shtepine kufome".
E ndertove shtepine tende me duart e tua,
...,"beje llac e ngrije tulla" e s'pushoje njehere!
Por s'kuptove qe kjo shtepi ishte nje 
  "VARR i RI "
Nje shtepi ku do te flinte, hija jote dhe jo "TI" !

 (vazhdon....)

----------


## Agim Doçi

Bruna.
Sa shume dhimbje dhe sa shume dashuri ke shpalosur per humbjen e motres. Ne keto raste nuk thuhet TE LUMTE, por NGUSHELLIME TE SINQERTA.
me keqardhje...

----------

Andreida (25-01-2015)

----------


## Besoja

Sinqerisht më vjen keq Bruna për humbjen e motrës në atë vit aq të mprapshtë që asnjë mëndje nuk arrin ta kap se si shqiptarët u vranë me njëri tjetrin e sa përpiu ai det që të gjithë e kemi dashuruar.
Ngushëllime!

----------


## riza2008

*Humbje madhe.Dhimbje madhe e tejskajshme.Otranto 97 s'do më hiqet kurrë nga kujtesa,pa le ata që humbën të dashurit e zemrës, tërë jetën plag zbuluar do ngelen. Brunilda sjellja jote poetike për motrën tënde është vërtet një elegji që do ta mbajë përherë të freskët emrin e motrës tënde Albana,kujtimin e saj do ta përcjellësh në breza.Një punë fisnike kujtimi i njerzve të shpirtit ,panvarsisht se për atë që e shkruan gjëndja emocionale është shumë e lartë.Brunilda veç fjalës ngushëllim s'di ç'të të them,këtu fjalët heshtin dhe flet vetëm zemra.Përgëzime për të gjitha prurjet poetike që ke sjellë në forum.Me respekt Riza Çato*

----------


## e panjohura

*C'far te shtoj une?Asgje perveq qe e ndij bashk me Ty dhembjen!Behu e fort!*

----------


## mondishall

Kujtimi me i pavdekshem per motren, jane vargjet e tua, Brunilda.

----------


## iktuus

...dicka per dhimbjen...
Kondenca qe shijoj me syt e perlotur eshte veti e imja.Jane buzet e akullta qe prekin brengen e zjarrt. Zemra! preferoj mos te flas per te, nuk jam aq i zoti sa ta pershkruaj ate qe me mundon.
Nuk dua te pershkruaj dhimbjen time por ta pikturoj ate ti jap imazhin qe nuk dua te shikoj,ta shpalos bardh e zi ne ikonen qe shpirti lexon. Ajo qe me mundon jan veper e duarve te mia, kjo  veper e shemtuar kryeveper e gjendjes time.
Britmat qe degjoj jane thirrje e deshperuar, tinguj qe me trillojn, shpresa e heshtur e zbehur ne ngjyra me flet leht. Sikur te ktheheshim edhe nje here si dukur......
 Bruna dhimbja eshte me e madhe se fjalet.

----------

brunilda_it (21-01-2016)

----------


## Çaushi

> LOTET  E  DHIMBJES  TRETEN  MES  KUJTIMESH           (Otranto-1997)
> (motres sime ALBANA qe humbi jeten ne moshen 23-vjecare )
> 
>  (vazhdon....)


Brunilda!
Thell me preku shkrimi-vargu kushtuar *ALBANES!*
Ne mes dhimbjes Tënde, ndjeva dhe une dhimbje te thell per kete Tragjedi Kombetare!
Kurr më populli shqiptarë mos perjetofte "otranto"! 
Ngushllimet e mia me te sinqerta per Ty dhe Familjen Tuaj!

----------


## Nete

Ngushllime edhe nga un e nderuar,ndoshta ne keto momente nuk te ndal dhimbjen asgje,por se paku ta kuptosh se ke plot shoqeri qe ndajn dhimbjen me ty,dhe qe edhe ata kan kaluar po te njejtin pikellim sikur ti,dhe ja ku jemi...

Ngushllime .

----------


## lisa12

Sa filova te lexoj vargjet e tua me filluan lotet dhe si permbaja dot,beju e forte ti moj moter se keshtu ka ardhe dita sot


Ngushellime te sinqerta per familien tende, tju rrojne ca keni per zemer.

----------


## brunilda_it

LOTET E DHIMBJES TRETEN MES KUJTIMESH (Otranto-1997)
(motres sime ALBANA qe humbi jeten ne moshen 23-vjecare )


    ***    ***    ***

Më flisje e mësoje disa herë moj motër,
E pastaj nis e ziheshim për një fjalë të kotë !
Të fyeja e më fyeje, por pa të keq,
Më njihje e të njihja kush ishe në të vërtetë.
22-vjeçe, ende pa i mbushur,
22-vjeçe, mosha më e bukur !
22-pranvera mbi trupin tënd
U shkrehën në det, 800metra thellë !
…,dhe s’di moj motër ç’ke thenë ato caste,
Kush të është kujtuar, vall ç’ke kërkuar ?!
Mos kishe nevojë për babin, mamin,
motrën a vëllanë!?
A mos për ata, që tek anija të ngjitën!!?
Mos për të fejuarin ke pasur nevojë?
Se di moj motër, vallë ato çaste a kishe gojë?!
Nuk e di ç’tmerr ke parë me sytë e tu !?
Mos ndoshta dallga të ka hedhur diku?
S’e di  val]lë motër ç’bën ti tani,
Në fundin e detit me duart flori?!!
Për ç’i përdor, ç’lan atje poshtë,
Ahh’ mos uji të ka ngrirë të tërën??
Ahh’ mor Zot !
Oh, mos mor Zot, mos qoftë kështu,
Kush do t’ia lyej muret mamasë këtu?!!
Kush moj “Bana”, kush do të më qortojë?
Me kë ta qaj një hall, kush do t’më dëgjojë?
Ti mbete diku, poshtë, dhe ngele pa gojë,
…por mua më le vetëm kur kisha më shumë nevojë! 


   ***     ***   ***

U nise për udhë në detin e gjerë,
Me vete more ti plot mall e brengë.
Për zemër e kishe babin e shtrenjtë,
Që më shumë shok, se prind ishte për ne !
Me ty qante një hall, muahabet a mirësi,
Me ty e kish lidhur gjithë kët’dashuri!
Buzëqeshja të ngriu në ujtë e kaltër,
Sytë t’u kristalizuan në botën pa ajër!
Ike larg nga jeta, na braktise moj zemër,
Në fundin e detit e trete ti jetën !
Mes dallgëve, mes peshqëve , me kripësisë së tij,
U endën vitet e tua, e shtrenjta rini !
Të pash për here të fundit në shtëpinë tonë,
Aty , ku ziheshim, putheshim gjithmonë.
…Dhe gjithçkah e përmbysi lajmi në televizion ! 

                                                                         (  vazhdon…………………………)

----------


## Agim Doçi

"SIBILLA" - anija italiane me emër monstre?!...Se si vajti kalvari i viktimave nuk dihet. Familjet ogurzeza gjithe jeten do kthejn koken nga deti i Lotëve JON.
Bruna! Kurajo!

----------


## brunilda_it

LOTËT  E  DHEMBJES  TRETEN  MES  KUJTIMESH 
                               -OTRANTO-
*(motrës sime ALBANA që humbi jetën në moshën 23-vjeçare)
*

   ***              ***             ***
Rri mes fotografive, hesht dhe vajtoj,
Rri mes errësirës ku “ti” je përgjithmonë.
Në dhomën e heshtur pranë sirtarit tënd,
Unë ngutem të kap kujtimet që ke lënë. 
Kam frikë mos të tremb, nga gjumi mos më çohesh,
Se “ti” si më pare turni tretë s’do të shkosh !
Pse vall moj “motër”, sot e ke pushim,
Apo me shoqen për rastësi sot ke ndërruar turnin?!
Kam frikë mos të tremb, kujtimet të risjell,
Kam frikë se zemrën tënde s’do t’a shoh asnjëherë !
E di që të është copëtuar nga ëndrrat e mëdha,
Ku mes teje e dashurisë e para do të vendosej-heshtja!
Hapi pak sytë të të puth me shpirt,
Me dorën time lehtë-lehtë, të prek trupin tënd të brishtë.
Nuk dua të të lëndoj që lotët t’i marr era,
E di që lotët e tu janë lotë që dalin nga zemra !
Ndaj të lutem “motër”, në qetësi më prit,
Çdo lidhje mes nesh do të mbetet e njëjtë, si këtë vit !



     ***              ***             ***
Unë jam këtu, në dhomën plot errësirë,
Rri vetëm e pres, mos më vjen “ti” shpirt!
Shoh yjet në qiell, i numëroj si më pare,
…,dhe vërtetë çuditem kur shoh yje të shtuar.
E di moj “motër”, që dhe “ti” lart shkove,
Me shpirtin e pastër, ndër yje kalove.
Yll “ti” mes yjesh, je kthyer në shenjtore,
Je larg nesh motër, zemrën ç’na e copëtove!
Ndoshta shikon, dëgjon a mediton, 
Me shpirt do të më flasësh, por je veç “një kufomë”!
Ndoshta “ti” po qan dhe në këto caste që të flas,
Me lotët që kurrë s’kanë për të qenë lotët e parë,
Ato lotë që derdhje nga malli, dashuria,
Ato lotë që u dergjën kur u mbyt anija .
Për kë lotove vallë? Për jetën a dashurinë…,
Për nënën a babanë, për motrën a vëllanë…,
Për kë i derdhe ato LOTË !?
“Ti” mbete në fund të detit dhe unë s’të pash dot !
Rri vetëm mes errësirës,
E di që s’do të kem kurrë pranë,
As si kufomë e as si njeri të gjallë !



    ***              ***             ***
U tret shikimi yt në sytë bojqielli,
Buzëqeshjen e ëmbël t’a hodhi larg deti.
Sytë e bukur u kthyen në guacka,
Vetulla e hollë, balli nxjerr përjashta.
E mira e motrës, një dëshirë të mbeti pezull,
S’u takove dot shpirt me atë që lidhe jetën.
Për të more rrugën drejt ëndrrës së përmalluar,
Për të u flijove në anijen e mallkuar.
Për të rrije netëve , pa gjumë e përlotur,
Për të copë-copë, bëheshe moj motër!
Dhe sot që erdhi dita të shkoje tek ai,
Fati nuk të ndoqi, të hodhi në thellësi.
….,….,….,….,….,….,….,….,…..,….,
Gjithë ëndrrat, shpresat, idealet njerëzore,
Ndër vite e shekuj do të mbeten hyjnore!
Në zemrat e nënave do të ndërtojnë kështjella,
E paharruar do të mbetet Tragjedia ndër breza.
Humbe “ti”, pa ditur sa njerëz plagose…,….,
Me dhjetëra foshnja, fëmijë e të rinj,
Bashkë me prindërit, me ty u përfshinë !


(  vazhdon…………………………)

----------


## brunilda_it

****              ***             ****

Ike moj motër, more rrugën për parajsë,
Në zemrën e copëtuar kishe veç dashuri dhe gaz.
Kur lotët derdhje, të rrëshqisnin me ngadalë,
Ashtu siç flisje me të gjithë nga një fjalë.
T’u thye zemra nga fjalët pa pushim,
Në fundin e detit “ti” re në qetësi !
Nuk fole, nuk klithe, s’kërkove ndihmë tek askush,
Se s’kishe njeri pranë veç dallgëve pa fund.
“T’i” mori ëndrrat deti, u martove me të, shpirt,
“Ti”, nuse vetë ishe dhe deti për ty u bë bishë !
Në mes tij ngele shenjtore e përjetëshme,
Dashuria t’u kthye në një ëndërr prekëse !
Me mall u nise drejt idealit të vërtetë,
...,por anija gjigande të zhyti 800m thellë.
U shuajtën ëndrrat, shpresat dhe dëshirat,
U tretën lotët, nënat dhe zemrat.
108-Shpirtra u shkëputën nga jeta,
Me ty bashkë, me ty ranë atje në fund të detit.
Lotoj e lotoj se s’do të kem më pranë,
Ikën vite motër, dhe “ti” njëherë në ëndërr s’më ke dalë!
Më ka marrë malli motër , më ka marrë,
Me ty s’do jem më si më parë,
Për “ty” do të lotojnë dhe brezat në vazhdimësi,
Për “ty” dhe për shpirtrat që ju mbytën në thellësi !

****              ***             ****

“Ti” rri e ndrojtur në kornizë, mediton e veç hesht,
“Ti” ngre gotën e uron; -një vit të mbarë të kesh !
Qesh e dukesh si një foshnje e pafajëshme…,
…,sikur gjithë hallet që kishe i harrove fare.
Dukesh si ëngjëll, sikur do të flasësh një fjalë,
Sikur do të nisësh e t’më qortosh përsëri,
Me fjalët që i denim veç unë e “ti” !
Dhe rri pres, vështroj portretin tënd…,
E dora jote e zgjatur në shpirt më dhemb.
Zgjasë dorën dhe unë, por s’ta kap dot,
Dora jote nën qelq e shpirti yt në det !
Kapma dorën motër, më jep pak dorën tënde,
Të shoh sa vuajte motër në 3-orë që udhëtove!?
Sa ke ulëritur, sa ke qarë me shpirt,
Kur anijen e fundosën në detin egërsirë ! 
Dora ime e zgjatur mbi të tënden fle,
Pret që “ti” ta prekësh e t’i thuash: “Motër, mire je”?!

****              ***             ****

Kush t’i treti ëndrrat motër, shpirti im,
“Ti” mbete larg nesh, një enigma, në trill !
Dashurinë që ndërtove , ku e trete vallë?
Tërë jetën ajo ngeli mbi detin plot dallgë.
Dhe tani që je larg, tani që s’ke me kë flet
Dhe tani që lotët u tretën…, këtu ngela e vetme !
Pa ty, pa fjalët e tua, e zemrën m’a bren më shumë,
Kripësia e lotëve në shpirtin që vuan.
Aty ku deti përplaset me shkëmbinjtë,
Hedh tej dhe lotët e tu.
Ato lotë që derdhje “ti” shpirt, 
Ato lotë kur u nise atë ditë !
Mesnata erdhi shumë shpejt,
Me vete solli lotë e brengë.
Orët kaluan njëra pas tjetrës,
..,po mesnata u vesh në trupin e nënës !
Në sytë e nënave, lotë e dhembje,
Ato heshtin, se në zemrën e vrarë kanë plagë…,
Ato vajtojnë, se shpirti është mbushur 
me vaj e lotë për ta.
Në duart e tyre dridhet kujtimi,
Dridhet.., dhe nëna e shtrëngon si të vetmen shpresë
Nga ajo ditë, kur deti treti shumë jetë !

 (  vazhdon…………………………)

----------


## gjakushi

> ****              ***             ****
> 
> *  LOTET  E  DHEMBJES   TRETEN  MES  KUJTIMESH-*
> *   -OTRANTO-1997 *   (vazhdon)
> 
> Ike moj motër, more rrugën për parajsë,
> Në zemrën e copëtuar kishe veç dashuri dhe gaz.
> Kur lotët derdhje, të rrëshqisnin me ngadalë,
> Ashtu siç flisje me të gjithë nga një fjalë.
> ...


*
Perjetësisht misteri ka mbuluar kaptinat e ndodhisë. Por vdekja ka shtri permasat e asaj ftohtesie.

Në sytë e nënave, lotë e dhembje,
Ato heshtin, se në zemrën e vrarë kanë plagë…,
Ato vajtojnë, se shpirti është mbushur 
me vaj e lotë për ta.
Në duart e tyre dridhet kujtimi,

Lirika te nje niveli ! Sukses ne krijime te tjera, ku do te rrezatohet mbijetimi i nje viganeje qe e pret e nesermja ne Panteonin e rralluar te spikamave lirike!*

----------


## brunilda_it

* Shenjetoret  e  Marsit* _ (diten e ardhjes se trupave)
_

*..., dhe deti perplaset,
..., dhe dallget ngrihen ne mal,
Aty , ku dora mizore hapi mijera plage !
Shpresoj se do te takoj kur te zbresesh nga anija,
"Ti" tek ne do te vish, serish mes nesh do rrish.
E bien lotet e pare, lotet e mijera nenave,
Bien lotet mbi trupat ne Otranto.
Atje ku humben jeten 108-vete,
Bien lotet per ardhjen e shpirtrave ,
Shpirtrave , pa jete!
*

*Shpirti Juaj mbeti ne fund te detit,
Syte dhe zemra ne endrrat tona,
                           Pergjithmone
Trupi ne token ku u niset
Dhe JU ngelet te gjithe 
me nje emer :
"Shenjetoret  e  Marsit"  !*

----------


## gjakushi

LOTËT E DHEMBJES TRETEN MES KUJTIMESH 
-OTRANTO-
(motrës sime ALBANA që humbi jetën në moshën 23-vjeçare)


*** *** ***
Rri mes fotografive, hesht dhe vajtoj,
Rri mes errësirës ku “ti” je përgjithmonë.
Në dhomën e heshtur pranë sirtarit tënd,
Unë ngutem të kap kujtimet që ke lënë. 
Kam frikë mos të tremb, nga gjumi mos më çohesh,
Se “ti” si më pare turni tretë s’do të shkosh !
Pse vall moj “motër”, sot e ke pushim,
Apo me shoqen për rastësi sot ke ndërruar turnin?!


*Nëse poetët arrijnë të bëhen lajmëtarë për shume arsye, një urragan shprehjesh arrin nga keto vargje në këtë përfundim vit! Se, njerëzit në jetë përjetojnë gjithcka. Por ajo e paharrushmja mbetet si thotë Bruna e Fierit :" Unë ngutem të kap kujtimet që ke lënë." 

Poetja , me identitetin krijues tanimë është ngritur lart ne pozicionin e vlerës, se di se çka sajon. Ajo dhembjes per motrën, nuk i ka shtuar vetem renkimet e dhembjes, por, ia ka vënë kurorën e metaforave ! Ajo, me dhimbjen qe ndjen per te , ka krijuar nje lirike te ngrohtë e cila, nuk ndahet lehte nga kujtesa e lexuesit, ndersa per të komentuar, ështe po aq prekese, se te ben te lotosh, por, edhe  të meson si te behesh i qëndrushëm!

Do te thoja se eshte poezi me vokacion, dhe me prekshmeri!*

----------


## brunilda_it

* Nuk kaloj dot prane varrit tend...,*  

*Nuk kaloj dot prane varrit tend...,
   TI, nuk do me njohesh, se ne sy lotet mu thane,
   Lotet u treten , i mori Marsi 97-at, e bashke me to dhe JU!
   Nuk kaloj dot prane varrit tend,
   Kam frike se sdo te njoh,
   TI, ske per te me folur me zerin e zemres,
   TI, ske per te me pare me syrin e kujdesjes.
   Ai sy u tret bashke me lotet e vdekjes.
*

_(motres sime ALBANA qe humbi jeten ne 28-MARS 1997-ne OTRANTO)_

----------


## brunilda_it

* Me  të  ikurat  vite  Marsi ! * 
_(motrës sime Albana)_


*Me të ikurat ditë-marsi një gonxhe e freskët,

             Jeta u preh, si dora që ndan dhe zemra dashuruar,

	     Dhe vetminë e harrove, dhe lotin e bëre shkëmb,dallgëve,

	     Buzëqeshja e syve ishstrehëza e dytë në thellësitë e blujta.

	     Me të ikurat vite Marsi, më e gjallë të mbeti freskia !

*

----------


## brunilda_it

*Marsi i mbytur në lotë nënash !
*


*Ky mars i ftohtë, ngulur thellë në eshtër,

Përtypet me pafajësinë e kaltërsisë në përplasje dallge.

..., dhe deti nis e kthen valët drejt bregut !

Bërë gurë, dhembja që bie mbi sipërfaqen tënde,

Syri i vrarë nga lotët..., heshtur po mbytet me vehten !

Dherazi frym-dallgësh, ngatërruar me erë-valësh,

Hedhin përtej bregu dhe për këtë 28-Mars,

të freskëtat lule për tek Ju...,larg!


*

----------

